# Is this fish show quality?



## tuxthebetta (Apr 14, 2015)

This is my red betta, Barbados. Is he show quality? Is he breeder quality?










Here's a video of him flaring around the tank: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5msbskYn-TY


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

What is he flaring at? He reminds me of red velvet gate things.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

While his attitude is great, he still has a lot of faults. His ventrals are very stubby, anal fin is still too long (should be level with the caudal). Caudal edges (by the anal and by the dorsal fins) are stepped, it should just be one long ray going out from the tail to the tip. He's a Rosetail which means he's overbranched. I'm not sure if there is a section for them in a show since I'm not part of the IBC. Not sure if it's just these pictures but he doesn't seem to be able to reach full 180 degrees which is weird for a RT because of all the branching. His dorsal is nice, one stubby ray at the front and it should go forward more than it goes back if that makes sense. Should be like a mohawk technically. His body is okay, decent looking but has a bit of a bump in his topline, should be smoother. His color is pretty darn good, he does still have some iridescence which a Solid Red/Super Red shouldn't have. Also, the color should extend to his face whereas he has more of a pale face.

As for breeding, if you did breed him, he needs to be with a girl with less ray count but more webbing to help reduce those branches and get back to regular HM status to be good. A girl with a good dorsal is always good since that's pretty easy to mess up when it comes to breeding.


----------



## tuxthebetta (Apr 14, 2015)

He's flaring at a reflection of himself in a mirror I was holding up. It quite upset him and he was fluttering around quite angrily. He's such a usually calm betta, it was kind of upsetting to see him so enraged!

I describe his look "as if someone dropped red oil paint into water"; he looks like that.


----------



## tuxthebetta (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks!!!


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Where did you get this beautiful boy?


----------



## tuxthebetta (Apr 14, 2015)

He was a Petco find. I actually had seen him there when I went in and chose another betta, and couldn't stop thinking about him - so I went back the next day and got him, too.


----------

